# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy laser CNC >  Lỗi này là lỗi nguồn hay lỗi bóng laser vậy các bác ?

## wabot9x

*Như tiêu đề. Bác nào biết về laser phán giúp em lỗi này là lỗi bóng hay lỗi nguồn vậy ?
Máy bóng 80 watt nhưng mất công suất không cắt được nữa
Em xin cảm ơn ạ !!*

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

tháo 1 dây cao áp ở đầu bóng ra kiếm chỗ nào nối đất đặt sợ dây cao áp cách sợi nối đất 2cm rồi vặn hết công suất sau đó bấm test. nếu có phóng điện với tia lửa xanh thì nguồn ok. còn ko thì phải thay bóng rồi nhé

----------

Gamo

----------


## wabot9x

Bác tư vấn em không dặn thêm em là phải cầm cách xa sợi dây cao áp ra làm em bị giật bắn người ( cầm kìm cách điện cặp vào dây cao áp , cách đầu hở của dây 10cm mà vẫn bị giật tung người ) :Big Grin:  
=>kết luận thay bóng ạ !
Xin cám ơn bác đã tư vấn nhé !

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Ua, cái kìm của bác là cốt sắt thì thật ra bác chỉ cách ly với điện qua vỏ của dây và cán cây kìm thui chứ hả

----------


## wabot9x

Vâng! 
Non kinh nghiệm nên vậy bác ạ !
Lần sau giút kinh nghiệm là ok bác nhỉ  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, có gì bác cho mình xin cái hình đi dây cao áp trong con máy laser của bác nhe. Mình mua nguồn & bóng rùi nhưng chưa biết đi dây ra sao, nghe đâu nó lên đến 22,000v lận  :Wink:

----------


## thucncvt

Máy bác bị ống 100% rồi  ,nguồn vẫn ok nhé  bác thay ống là hết

----------


## cnclaser

> Vâng! 
> Non kinh nghiệm nên vậy bác ạ !
> Lần sau giút kinh nghiệm là ok bác nhỉ


Bóng 80W này cụ thay đắt không ạ?

----------


## hanquochung

hình như bác này lắp ngược ống thoát khí ở đầu bóng thì phải  :Stick Out Tongue: . lắp quay lên bác nhé

----------


## CKD

> Hehe, có gì bác cho mình xin cái hình đi dây cao áp trong con máy laser của bác nhe. Mình mua nguồn & bóng rùi nhưng chưa biết đi dây ra sao, nghe đâu nó lên đến 22,000v lận


Cứ đi dây vô tư. Vỏ dây cách điện đủ chuẩn nên nó không rò qua vỏ dây đâu, chỉ rò ở đầu dây thôi.
Trừ khi dây cao áp do cụ chế từ dây điện thường.

----------

